# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] date du jour dans requete sql

## heteroclite

Bonjour,

je voudrais ajouter une condition where avec date du jour  la requete suivante ....une ide ?


```
$sql="SELECT * FROM annonce ORDER BY id ASC";
```

merci !

----------


## P@T@p!Zz@

Now()

----------


## heteroclite

j'ai donc a :



```
$sql="SELECT * FROM membres WHERE DATE(date_acc)=Now()";
```


mais a donne rien ....

----------


## GeneralStark

Salut,

As-tu dj essay avec un GETDATE() ? Ca dpend souvent du SGBD.

----------


## Kerod

Ceci devrait pouvoir t'aider : Comment extraire des enregistrements appartenant  un intervalle de dates ?

Il y a tout plein de dtails sur l'utilisation des dates dans les requetes  :;):

----------


## papyphp

Bonsoir ou bonjour,

Imaginons que dans la table annonce il y ait une colonne annonce_date au format DATE


```
$sql='SELECT * FROM annonce WHERE annonce_date="'.date('Y-m-d').'"ORDER BY id ASC';
```

devrait faire l'affaire

----------


## N1bus

Pourquoi le *ORDER BY* ?



```
$sql="SELECT * FROM annonce WHERE annonce_date = NOW()";
```

----------

